# :D Babies!



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Yay! My Pineapple platy ( Sunny-D) Has had 5 teeny tiny babies


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

sweet i love the babies haha they are cool to have..i have 8 from my molly


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on the new babies ! I love to watch them play . I have 12 Molly fry and 9 Guppy fry for now .


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

XD Haha not only that!! My (Matriarch) female in the guppy tank has Finally dropped  5 more!! XD my little 5gal might have to be upgraded soon XD its got 9 2 week old guppies, 5 Platy and now 5 more guppy XD


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

XD My god!! BABY BOOM!!! Lmao, 7 baby swordtails ( 2 still born) XD lmao!!!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

congrats


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

you're a happy daddy


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

...mommy =X


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fairy said:


> ...mommy =X


no daddy haha im jk


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

T^T Ahh don't pick on me


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol im just messin


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

sweet! i have 8 gravid female guppies :O and an albino cory that just layed eggs


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Ohh Grats on the Cory! lol I want mine too....but i think i have 2 males =/ so i don't think its going to happen anytime soon XD


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

im hoping to get some spawns in my tank but idk if that is going to happen with all my fish. i got a pair of curviceps and a pair of keyholes and im pretty sure they are male female pairs. also im sure i got male female pairs in my corrys somewhere in there concidering i have 12 of them.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Congrats, would love to see pics.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish I could =C but i have no camera at the moment...both of mine decided to die recently and i miss them


----------

